# About Herbs De Provence



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.gardenandhearth.com/Herb-Gardening/PF/Herbs-De-Provence.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Good find Sondra!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I tasted a chevre that was coated with herbs de provence at Whole Foods that was priced at $30/lb.

Came home and duplicated it nicely!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

COOL


----------

